# Need a system for large volumes



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone knows of a system that is fairly automated and will refine a few kilos a day of pure. We run 2 local jewelry/coin stores and purchase scrap from alot of dealers. Generally we move 40 to 60 oz pure a week and just don't have the time to use shor or aqua regia as it just takes too much time from other things we have to get done. If any one knows of another system please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 4, 2009)

Most all turn-key refining setups use aqua regia. The Shor machine doesn't, but since it most probably doesn't refine to at least 999.5 fine, you would end up having to use aqua regia, at the end, anyway.

If you had a melting furnace and a simple fire assay setup, you could prepare ingots and ship them to a large refiner. If you do things right, you could get the material safely refined for less than 1%.


----------



## Lou (Feb 4, 2009)

I can trade you pure gold shot for your scrap gold, if you'd like.

50 ounces per week average, right? Send me a private message and we can negotiate a price on 9995 gold shot. I can also supply silver, platinum, and palladium, nickel, and copper.



Lou


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2009)

I do melt my gold down and tap the bars. Usually 2 bars with 40 oz gross roughly 20 oz fine per bar and ship them. 40 oz fine per both bars shipped to the refinery. I am just looking for ways to get more out of the gold that we get. I figure if I can just get another 20 cents a pennyweight I would then make an extra 16,000 a year. We already work close making only 30 - 40 cent a dwt so any extra would be a big help. Are there any turn key operations is my main question?


----------

